# Chemical Guys Jet Seal 109



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

Is the Jet Seal 109 really as good as claimed? Is it worth having in my detailing kit?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes it is.SJ.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Think its pretty old now but has a lot of die hard fans. Not tried it myself tho


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I would rate CG Jetseal 109 near the very bottom of the long list of sealants I've used. I didn't find it to be very durable and a number of other sealants beat it for ease of application, appearance and/or dirt release.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

LostHighway said:


> I would rate CG Jetseal 109 near the very bottom of the long list of sealants I've used. I didn't find it to be very durable and a number of other sealants beat it for ease of application, appearance and/or dirt release.


You couldn't have tried much then could you,jetseal 109 is a very good product its been around for a while now but so has SRP the fact that it's still being produced speaks a lot of its quality and popularity.SJ.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes it's good to have.


----------



## deano82 (Jan 29, 2014)

Certainly worth a place in your kit


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

109 is a great product! Im about to sell/swop my bottle


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

For the price and how long the bottle lasts good to have in your kit


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> You couldn't have tried much then could you...


Since you asked:

Optimum Opti-Seal v.1 Relative to Jetseal 109 *much* easier and faster application with at least equal durability.

Blackfire WD AFPP & Four Star UPP IMO both are significantly better looking than Jetseal 109, are slightly easier to apply and have better durability

Duragloss TPP 105 *Much* better durability and better looking

Prima Hydro Seal Quirky application that has a learning curve but better looking than Jetseal 109 IMO, *much* better dirt release and better durability.

I'm leaving off coatings, AIOs, hybrid waxes and difficult to classify products like CarPro Hydro2 but the above are the conventional sealants I've used that I preferred to Jetseal 109. I also left off a couple sealants that I liked about equal to Jetseal 109.

I'd be happy to answer any further questions.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I found it an OK product. Not bad for the money.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

LostHighway said:


> I would rate CG Jetseal 109 near the very bottom of the long list of sealants I've used. I didn't find it to be very durable and a number of other sealants beat it for ease of application, appearance and/or dirt release.


Looks like you're in the minority here.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Looks like you're in the minority here.


Granted, although from a statistical point of view there aren't nearly enough responses here to be meaningful. Also, so far, I'm the only person that has posted a list of other sealants used and compared too. A search of the North American detailing forums will turn up far more than a few negative comments about Jetseal 109, especially with regard to durability. Obviously, others have different opinions but I'm quite confident that it is not among the better sealants on the market.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

LostHighway said:


> I would rate CG Jetseal 109 near the very bottom of the long list of sealants I've used. I didn't find it to be very durable and a number of other sealants beat it for ease of application, appearance and/or dirt release.


+1. Pretty poor when compared to the likes of Menzerna Powerlock and Blackfire Wet Diamond, and even Sonus SFX-4.



stonejedi said:


> You couldn't have tried much then could you,jetseal 109 is a very good product its been around for a while now but so has SRP the fact that it's still being produced speaks a lot of its quality and popularity.SJ.


SRP is crap too. Poor compared to just about all other AIO's. UK is the only place it's popular..... IMHO of course.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

ive used jetseal and found it very good produced a good deep gloss, and still looking ok after the bad weather here 4 weeks since done


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agreed with raven srp is crap. 

Also find jet seal pretty crap compared to others


----------



## PRicci09 (Feb 3, 2014)

Much better options on the market today. 

For a similar product, look into Menzerna PL.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> SRP is crap too. Poor compared to just about all other AIO's. UK is the only place it's popular..... IMHO of course.


sorry for threadjack, but since you rate SRP as crap, what AIO is very good? for the same price/volume, of course


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> +1. Pretty poor when compared to the likes of Menzerna Powerlock and Blackfire Wet Diamond, and even Sonus SFX-4.
> 
> SRP is crap too. Poor compared to just about all other AIO's. UK is the only place it's popular..... IMHO of course.


There is a saying opinions are like --- holes everyone has one,my findings on jetseal 109 and SRP are different then yours and I can live with that,maybe you should try that approach too,as the way your replying is like you are the cleaning guru of products and your opinion is above everyone else's I myself find them both to be quality products very easy to use and leave a good finish,they may be better products out there but they are definitely worth a purchase.SJ.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

greymda said:


> sorry for threadjack, but since you rate SRP as crap, what AIO is very good? for the same price/volume, of course


not sure on your prices, but I'll name a few for you to look at. Meguiars D151, Zaino AIO, Werkstat Prime Strong, FK215, Prima Amigo, Autofinesse Tripple, etc.....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> There is a saying opinions are like --- holes everyone has one,my findings on jetseal 109 and SRP are different then yours and I can live with that,maybe you should try that approach too,as the way your replying is like you are the cleaning guru of products and your opinion is above everyone else's I myself find them both to be quality products very easy to use and leave a good finish,they may be better products out there but they are definitely worth a purchase.SJ.


Would you want a box of tissues with that cry? 

To quote yourself "You couldn't have tried much then could you" lol!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Would you want a box of tissues with that cry?
> 
> To quote yourself "You couldn't have tried much then could you" lol!


I don't give running statements that certain products are "CRAP" I guess you know more about making products then CG and Autoglym combined somehow I don't think so.Anyway I have no more time to humour myself with your ramblings,Have a Goodnight,I'm just about to get my jetseal and SRP and bin them as they are so crap:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't find it very good, well very easy to apply and remove, look OK I think, but doesn't last at all.
Sealant of my choice would be carlack, aio followed by lls x2 ( lls could be difficult to remove ), great look and last!!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an idea, someone do a test. Or, send me a sample and I'll do it. My Fk1000p, BH Finis, and Collinite 476S test is pretty much done now. Also, when did SRP become crap? It's so easy to work with and fills in very nice for quick jobs. Not to mention a Bottle is around $10 CAD and goes a long way. 

I'm going to state this now, it doesn't matter how much you talk, you gotta back it up with some solid proof. You may have seen the results in your own use, but if you can't produce them for others to see, you're going to have a hard time convincing people.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sheep said:


> I'm going to state this now, it doesn't matter how much you talk, you gotta back it up with some solid proof. You may have seen the results in your own use, but if you can't produce them for others to see, you're going to have a hard time convincing people.


I don't need to convince people, they can find out for themselves, and they do. Funny when all the fanboys cried when I did the last test ages ago and said SRP V1 was crap, and yet the same fanboys raved on about how much of an improvement SRP V2 was over V1... Go figure


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't rate Jetseal as a good sealant. As said above, their are so much better products out there for the same money, the first product that came into my mind is Menzerna power lock; much better durability, easy to use and great looks.

Jetseal 109 was very hyped in the states when it came, but after many reviews shoed that it lacked the durability. Big times. 

So, I would look at Power lock instead since it's a great sealant.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I don't need to convince people, they can find out for themselves, and they do. Funny when all the fanboys cried when I did the last test ages ago and said SRP V1 was crap, and yet the same fanboys raved on about how much of an improvement SRP V2 was over V1... Go figure


I checked Dave's review of SRP, which did a great job at what it's supposed to do. I've also used it myself and find it works just fine for 10 bucks. This isn't fanboyism. If you're butthurt over it that's your problem, but it's not a crap product. There is no doubt other products do what it does, and probably better (haven't used anything else), but it doesn't mean it needs to apologize for itself. It does what it says on the bottle and doesn't cost an arm and a leg. That is they key thing to judge a product, cost and results. If you have a test showing your findings I'd love to see it.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

he really needs to get out more.....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sheep said:


> I checked Dave's review of SRP, which did a great job at what it's supposed to do. I've also used it myself and find it works just fine for 10 bucks. This isn't fanboyism. If you're butthurt over it that's your problem, but it's not a crap product. *There is no doubt other products do what it does, and probably better (haven't used anything else)*, but it doesn't mean it needs to apologize for itself. It does what it says on the bottle and doesn't cost an arm and a leg. That is they key thing to judge a product, cost and results. If you have a test showing your findings I'd love to see it.


Oh dear....

You haven't used anything else and feel the need to defend SRP? :tumbleweed:

If this isn't fanboyism, then I don't know what is? :tumbleweed:

Nope not butthurt (looks like you are though). Try something else, you just might find you get an improvement. I've tested many products, and will always call it like I see it. Try something else instead of crying about what others say about SRP, you just might see my point of view......

Yes Dave's test was a great one, but it was done back in 2006, plenty of new products out there and even old products not tested, and at the end of the day everything worked. He was only concerned with fill only, not looks, ease of use, etc. Not hard to get an improvement in looks over SRP......

If you are only after fill, I've never been able to reproduce Daves results, I've always found other products to fill more than SRP like P21S Gloss Enhancing Paintwork Cleanser. Not only fills more IMO, but looks a ton better while it's at it. 

But of course fanboys like you will never know.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys come on,enough please.
Were all in same boat here.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

_All truth comes from public debate_


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

polac5397 said:


> he really needs to get out more.....


Indeed he does. If anyone doesn't like a product - don't use it.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> You haven't used anything else and feel the need to defend SRP? :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


I guess you missed the part about showing me your test that backs up your claim? I don't need to use another product to know a certain product does what it's supposed to do. And I usually polish a car to get the looks I want. But what is the look I should/could be getting with another AIO? I still have SRP left as I don't use a whole lot so I'm not going to try anything else until it runs out, unless you want to send me something to test side by side. I'm not argueing that you could do better, I haven't tried anything else so how could I say it's the best (and I never did, if you check my posts)? All I'm saying is that is isn't a bad product, and definitely should not be called crap. If you want people to try other products, you might want to look at the Manufactures. People can buy SRP in retail stores, even here in Canada. All the other products you mentioned are either not available to me, or require ordering from dedicated detailing websites which are not as common as other places in the world (only 2 big ones in Canada).


----------



## RCL (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been less than impressed with CG's jetseal 109. FK1000p looks better, beads better, lasts longer, and is about 1/3 of the price. To be honest I'm unimpressed by a myriad of CG products I've tried including vrp dressing, 50/50 wax, and barebones.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

RCL said:


> I've been less than impressed with CG's jetseal 109. FK1000p looks better, beads better, lasts longer, and is about 1/3 of the price. To be honest I'm unimpressed by a myriad of CG products I've tried including vrp dressing, 50/50 wax, and barebones.


Are you able to shed any light on any of their glazes; Blacklight, e-z creme , or Glossworks glaze?. I personally own all 3, but have only used 1 of them and like it. Wet mirror finish is another old school product with sealant, like jetseal 109. Have you tried that one, I heard it was a tried and tested combo with jetseal 109.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

There is a new and improved versiob of jetseal out now, with improved durebility. (just read it on Fb).
blacklight is great for looks, but doesn't fill that well. Ez creme is a great filler imo. Haven't tried glossworks yet.

about SRP, sorry, but that the most overrated product ever! Doesn't fill well, durability is weak... Waaaay better products out there. Just need to get your head out of your *ss and try other products


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe SRP wins by price/volume ratio


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Are you able to shed any light on any of their glazes; Blacklight, e-z creme , or Glossworks glaze?. I personally own all 3, but have only used 1 of them and like it. Wet mirror finish is another old school product with sealant, like jetseal 109. Have you tried that one, I heard it was a tried and tested combo with jetseal 109.


E-Z cream is great. Adds loads of gloss and was really easy to apply/remove. I used to use Poorboys EX-P to top it back in the day.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Scott_Mack said:


> Is the Jet Seal 109 really as good as claimed? Is it worth having in my detailing kit?


No, as there are better products like menzerna powerlock, britemax extreme elements, finishkare 2180, zaino z2, megs 21,sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT to name a few
And regards SRP I don't rate it at all but thats only me


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

I use jet seal on my alloys, seemed to do the trick ok.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chillly said:


> 109 is a great product! Im about to sell/swop my bottle


It's that great I'm selling it! :lol:

Only kidding, but seriously guys it appears to be a more regular occurrence that if someone dares to say one thing is good/bad/other then they are subjected to a barrage of posts claiming the opposite - and that the OP is clearly an idiot for thinking so.

This is a forum after all, so can't we choose to debate rather than dictate?

There's room for everyone to have an opinion folks, and they are allowed to be different:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Me's got 3 bottles including the new nano version.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The new jetseal is already available? How is it in terms of ease of application?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

never rated CG109 myself....


----------



## scotland82 (May 4, 2011)

It's awesome stuff. I've had a bottle of jet seal in the garage for two years. (Thought I had lost it). Applied a few coats to my car and this is the results



















Amazing stuff and last for ages.

I even use it on my shower screen at home!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

scotland82 said:


> It's awesome stuff. I've had a bottle of jet seal in the garage for two years. (Thought I had lost it). Applied a few coats to my car and this is the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That beading is awful imo.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah **** beading


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

used to have some very simple product to use but a bit old now and not quite up to scratch


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> That beading is awful imo.


Agreed


----------

